# I'm moving to dubai in August in the Jumeirah Beach area?



## Honeyb24 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,

I'm moving to Dubai late July early August just wanted some general tips really? Where can i meet expats around my age group i'm 24 and you know going through the process of starting all over again new friends, new job new life really!!!!! So i just wanted to hear from people that have been through it before and just give me a load down as i have never been there before. 

I wanted general information about this area as well, and is there alot of expats there? 
I am going to teach over there and my accomedation is already taken care of so its just the social side of things???

Anyone who can just give me some tips really. 


HoneyB


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The term Jumeirah Beach doesn't really mean anything. Do you perhaps mean Jumeirah as in the area or Jumeirah Beach Residences (JBR) the high rise apartments in the Marina?

You would probably benefit from trawling through threads from the last couple of months and get yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer (try Amazon).


_


----------



## Honeyb24 (Apr 16, 2008)

I mean the area Jumeirah.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Lucky you! It is one of the most desirable areas in Dubai. Most of it is not far from the beach and also fairly central for most places that you'll want to go. propert yis nearly all villas, so although there are a few that are shared by singles (strictly speaking not approved of by municipality) most are occupied by families of all nationalities.


----------



## Honeyb24 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks  so are you an expat? what area of dubai are you living?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am British, but resident in Dubai. We, rather unusually, live in Deira, but we have great accommodation here and it is convenient for work. 

My friends live all over town and I travel around a lot, hence my 'knowledge'.

Oh & welcome to the site - keep asking questions! 



_


----------



## Honeyb24 (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh ok so you can give me all the tips ie places to visit, what to do etc. 

Oh and thank you for the welcome.

So what can you tell me about the place????? is it easy to make friends with people and stuff?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you are coming over to teach, Im sure there will be plenty of teachers at the school for you to meet, and go out with to get a feel for the place

There are lots of nice eateries etc that you will easily meet people.
Dubai is a very social place.

Lucky you to get teachers accom in Jumeriah !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a reason why I am the moderator this part of the website 

In my opinion it is easy to make friends if you are willing to make the effort to get out and meet people. Unlike many other countries the ex-pat population is relatively young and I know lots in their 20's, 30's and some very young 40's and 50's!

There are loads of pubs, bars, clubs, restaurants etc. Lots of gyms & cinemas and far too many shops! Have a look at Time Out Dubai online.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Honeyb24, where are you moving from?

I moved to Dubai only a week ago and I really love it - it's warm, beautiful, friendly, fun and crazy. You are lucky to be living in Jumeirah, you'll be right on the beach and in the thick of the Western expat community. The beach is just divine here - white sands, palm trees and warm water! We will be living in Business Bay just nearby, we couldn't find accommodation for a couple in Jumeirah.

Dubai is a lot more liberal and modern than I was expecting, as long as you are respectful of the local religion and customs you will feel very welcome and at home. It's a very cosmopolitan city with great shopping. Crazy driving tho so be prepared!

If your accommodation is taken care of, the only things you really need to worry about are your visa (should be taken care of by your employer who will require minimum 10 passport photos for the process), and a car, which I believe you can only buy when you're already a resident. Car hire is pretty cheap but taxis are even cheaper 

Definitely get a copy of the Dubai Explorer as suggested by Elphaba, it has proved absolutely invaluable for us.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Honeyb24 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks BLM i'm moving from London and yes my visa is taken care of so i dont have to worry about that. Thanks all for your tips very much appreciated


----------



## Honeyb24 (Apr 16, 2008)

BLM said:


> Hi Honeyb24, where are you moving from?
> 
> I moved to Dubai only a week ago and I really love it - it's warm, beautiful, friendly, fun and crazy. You are lucky to be living in Jumeirah, you'll be right on the beach and in the thick of the Western expat community. The beach is just divine here - white sands, palm trees and warm water! We will be living in Business Bay just nearby, we couldn't find accommodation for a couple in Jumeirah.
> 
> ...


Hey BLM thanks for the advice its very much appreciated, and i'm moving from London and my visa is being taken care of by the company that i'm going to be working for. 

Hope your enjoying your stay


----------



## sydneychic1980 (Apr 25, 2008)

HEY HONEYB24

I am 27 from sydney....i also just made the move to Dubai and just wanted to let u know that u will make friends. I had the same fear and i've been here 2 months now and i feel at home already. There is many fun things to do and u will meet people along the way. 
Word of advice! A drink always opens the doors for conversation....u will have a fab time...trust me

SYDNEYCHIC


----------

